

5 Mobile Linux OSes that Dare to Compete with Android - mdhayes
https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/648324-5-mobile-linux-oses-that-dare-to-compete-with-android

======
cmccabe
<http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-01-13/>

